# Need DYI greenhouse plans



## P. BLAZUH (Sep 17, 2006)

I am a indoor grower but would like to grow outside. A greenhouse would be perfect. And I hear growing in a greenhouse is sim to indoor. Does any one have DIY greenhouse plans.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

P. BLAZUH said:
			
		

> I am a indoor grower but would like to grow outside. A greenhouse would be perfect. And I hear growing in a greenhouse is sim to indoor. Does any one have DIY greenhouse plans.


*Did you check the DYI section of the forum? *


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Sep 19, 2006)

yea I did but nothin. But I did post pics of my ladies in my intro  check dem out


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2006)

P. BLAZUH said:
			
		

> yea I did but nothin. But I did post pics of my ladies in my intro check dem out


*Sorry about that didn't see your pics in the intro section. Your ladies are looking great. I looked around a bit on a few other forums and couldn't find nothing as far as DIY Greenhouse. *


----------



## sombro (Sep 19, 2006)

get it on ebay


http://cgi.ebay.com/Greenhouse-12x7x7-LARGE-Green-Garden-Hot-House-NEW_W0QQitemZ230029690656QQihZ013QQcategoryZ42153QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sombro (Sep 19, 2006)

or just the plans

http://cgi.ebay.com/ULTIMATE-GREENHOUSE-PLANS-CD-garden-plants_W0QQitemZ150032974825QQihZ005QQcategoryZ42153QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2006)

*Nice find sombro. I didn't even think of checking ebay and i usually check there first. Thanks man.  *


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

Ebay basically has anything you'd ever want for sale on there.... besides drugs and guns..... and for some reason they are getting dumb with paintball equipment too lately.


----------

